# Halloween Nightride Aachen/Roetgen !!



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2005)

*Einladung zum ultimativen Halloween Nightride in Roetgen oder Aachen (Location je nach Nachfrage)...!!!!!!!!!

*






Am Montag, den 31.10.05 um 19:00 Uhr entweder ab Aachen Waldstadion durch den Aachener Stadtwald (dafür bräuchte ich einen Guide  ) oder ab Roetgen Museumsbahnhof über den Nordwanderweg Richtung Vicht und über den Hasselbach- und Schleebachgraben wieder zurück (dafür bräuchte ich keinen Guide  )
Erfahrungsgemäss reicht eine Sigma Mirage; je nach Teilnehmerzahl geht's auch mal ohne oder mit schlechterer Ausstattung...also einfach mal anfragen !

Anhand der Umfrage bitte die Location wählen; wem die Location egal ist, kann sich schon hier eintragen.
Für ein Kölsch danach sorge ich...

Und bevor ich es vergesse: Eine Maske ist Pflicht !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (23. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bevor ich es vergesse: Eine Maske ist Pflicht !!


Das ist unfair! Du brauchst ja keine Maske


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist unfair! Du brauchst ja keine Maske


Das buche ich unter Heimvorteil für alt und hässlich...


----------



## Cheng (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

leider ist der Termin schon verplant  . Die Idee ist aber gut, vielleicht sollte man dies zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wiederholen!

Thorsten


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2005)

Halloween ist nun mal am 31zigsten...


			
				Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...vielleicht sollte man dies zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wiederholen!
> 
> Thorsten


----------



## Max.Schumann (24. Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen.
ich halte es auch für ne lustige idee,   
wobei, meiner meinung nach, der hasselbachgraben nach tagelangem dauerregen, bei dunkelheit und mit argen sichtbehinderungen durch masken in allen farben und formen nicht als fahrtechnisch leicht einzustufen ist. 
aber mir solls nur recht sein.   
außerdem sind böse überraschungen an halloween ja schließlich nichts ungewöhnliches(wie zum beispiel, im bach zu landen)   

bis montag dann
 oder schon zum einrollen und augen-eingewöhnen morgen abend im aachener wald.

 auf dass es zumindest halbwegs trocken wird

   mAix


----------



## Knax (24. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Halloween ist nun mal am 31zigsten...


...na da bin ich doch dabei (allerdings nur, wenn es in roetgen stattfindet   )
; oche ist zwar net schlecht, aber 1. wollte ich schon immer einmal die heimischen trails bei nacht unsicher machen und 2. aus egoistischen gründen: die fahrt nach aachen ist nicht gerade schön   
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...na da bin ich doch dabei (allerdings nur, wenn es in roetgen stattfindet   )
> ; oche ist zwar net schlecht, aber 1. wollte ich schon immer einmal die heimischen trails bei nacht unsicher machen und 2. aus egoistischen gründen: die fahrt nach aachen ist nicht gerade schön
> mfg
> Knax


Für den Fall, dass die Wahl auf Aachen fällt, ein spezielles Angebot NUR FÜR DICH : Du kommst mit dem Bike nach Roetgen, wir schmeissen dieses auf meines (vielleich gibt's ja ein paar Baby-Bikes...) und fahren gemeinsam nach Aachen. Zurück kann ich Dich in Breinig abliefern.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## pratt (24. Oktober 2005)

Gute Idee,

aber an diesem Datum kann ich Leider nicht, da wird immer der Geburtstag meiner Nichte gefeiert.
Vielleicht ein ander mal.


----------



## Knax (25. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Fall, dass die Wahl auf Aachen fällt, ein spezielles Angebot NUR FÜR DICH : Du kommst mit dem Bike nach Roetgen, wir schmeissen dieses auf meines (vielleich gibt's ja ein paar Baby-Bikes...) und fahren gemeinsam nach Aachen. Zurück kann ich Dich in Breinig abliefern.


...na wenn das mal kein gutes angebot ist ^^
bei guter witterung bin ich dabei!   
mfg
Knax (der gleich in die schule geht   )


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...na wenn das mal kein gutes angebot ist ^^
> bei guter witterung bin ich dabei!
> mfg
> Knax (der gleich in die schule geht  )


Jetzt musst Du Dich nur noch eintragen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2005)

Eine Bitte habe ich noch an alle, die noch nie mit mir gefahren sind:
Schreibt doch bei Interesse hier wenigsten ein kurzes "Hallo" rein. Wer einfach nur so seine Stimme abgibt wird u.U. nicht ernst genommen und ich habe auch keine Lust, jeden Einzelnen anzuschreiben  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Coffee (25. Oktober 2005)

und anschließend gibt es im forum einen ultimativen "halloweenmaskennightridevergleichsthread"   

grüße coffee

P.S. also fotos machen gell


----------



## Jule (25. Oktober 2005)

Oooooch schade! Bei dem Spaß wär ich doch glatt nochmal mitgefahr'n, aber mein Vogelgrippe-Halloween-Kostüm für die andere Party steht schon.

Na dann, frohes Gruseln!
Jule


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ...P.S. also fotos machen gell


Logo, kennst mich doch...


----------



## charly245 (25. Oktober 2005)

hallo !!!!
ich wäre ab roetgen auch dabei !!!!

gruß kai


----------



## charly245 (25. Oktober 2005)

iggy kommt auch ab roetgen mit

er hat zur zeit keinen internet-anschluß um sich einzutragen.

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> iggy kommt auch ab roetgen mit
> 
> er hat zur zeit keinen internet-anschluß um sich einzutragen.
> 
> gruß kai


Heisst das, ihr kommt nur, wenn die Tour in Roetgen stattfindet ?


----------



## charly245 (25. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Heisst das, ihr kommt nur, wenn die Tour in Roetgen stattfindet ?




hm....nein! 
wir wären auch ab aachen dabei....
aber reotgen liegt noch vorne in der abstimmung


----------



## rpo35 (25. Oktober 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> hm....nein!
> wir wären auch ab aachen dabei....
> aber reotgen liegt noch vorne in der abstimmung


Alles klar ! Ich nehme an, dass IGGY auch Roetgen favorisieren würde...Dann könnten wir auf dem Rückweg dem Hans und der Moni in Rott einen Monstermässigen Besuch abstatten...


----------



## charly245 (26. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar ! Ich nehme an, dass IGGY auch Roetgen favorisieren würde...Dann könnten wir auf dem Rückweg dem Hans und der Moni in Rott einen Monstermässigen Besuch abstatten...




das hört sich gut an !!!
dann mal prost


----------



## Knax (26. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar ! Ich nehme an, dass IGGY auch Roetgen favorisieren würde...Dann könnten wir auf dem Rückweg dem Hans und der Moni in Rott einen Monstermässigen Besuch abstatten...


...das wär keine schlechte idee! vor allem die pizza   
bis montag dann!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (26. Oktober 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...bis montag dann!
> Knax


Und warum bist Du Schlafmütze noch nicht eingetragen ?


----------



## Knax (26. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum bist Du Schlafmütze noch nicht eingetragen ?


...guckst du jetzt! musste noch eine scary maske besorgen   
mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit,

so, die Umfrage ist geschlossen und das Ergebnis fasse ich kurz zusammen.
Georges(LUX) und lux00 haben sich nicht gemeldet, IGGY hat derzeit kein I-Net und hat für Roetgen gestimmt, ergibt:

*6:3 Stimmen für Roetgen

*Wäre schön, wenn sich jetzt dennoch ein paar Biker eintragen würden ! Info's wie Wegbeschreibung werden gleich im Termin ersichtlich sein.
Was halten die Biker von einer kurzen Einkehr im Gasthof Hütten bei Moni & Hans ? Bitte um Rückmeldung...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2005)

Termin-Update ist erledigt !


----------



## Knax (29. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was halten die Biker von einer kurzen Einkehr im Gasthof Hütten bei Moni & Hans ? Bitte um Rückmeldung...


...habe eben mit Moni telefoniert: vielleicht fährt sie mit!    und dann können wir die dame ja nicht alleine nach hause fahren lassen - soll heißen, dass der gasthof im prinzip eh auf dem weg liegt   
schönes wochenende
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2005)

Na dann; alle mal her hören:
Ich lasse das Kölsch wo es ist und schmeisse bei Moni & Hans eine Runde *Erdinger bleifrei* !! 

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Das wichtigste hab ich vergessen !!  War eben unterwegs und habe mir den Schleebach- und Hasselbachgraben angesehen. So wie ich das sehe, fahren wir besser über den Nordwanderweg bis Vicht. Auch da  kann ich ein paar feine Trails einbauen, die sind aber nicht so gefährlich .


----------



## charly245 (29. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> 
> [/b]
> ...




hört sich prima an,
versteh ich das richtig.....
nach der tour geht es zum gasthof?....müssen wir für die bikes dann besser ein schloß mitnehmen?

gruß kai


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2005)

charly245 schrieb:
			
		

> ...müssen wir für die bikes dann besser ein schloß mitnehmen?
> 
> gruß kai


Ich denke nicht, die Bikes kann man von Innen sehen. @Knax: Was sagst du ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Knax (29. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, die Bikes kann man von Innen sehen. @Knax: Was sagst du ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


...also mit sehen dürfte eng werden! aber die haben doch da so nen schuppen, den keiner braucht! ich spreche am montag nachmittag eh noch mal mit Moni, dann kann ich das klären und vor der tour schnell posten! 
Knax

edit: ich denke schon, dass wir den hasselbachgraben bei dunkelheit fahren können! bin im letzten winter (bei schnee!) mit Kai da gewesen - kein problem!


----------



## rpo35 (29. Oktober 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...edit: ich denke schon, dass wir den hasselbachgraben bei dunkelheit fahren können! bin im letzten winter (bei schnee!) mit Kai da gewesen - kein problem!


 Wir haben aber keinen Schnee ...nee im ernst; besonders der hintere Teil ist schon am Tag für viele eine Herausforderung. Keine Panik, wir kriegen auf dem Nordwanderweg richtig Spaß ! Hab eben mal meine Maske getestet. Die Belüftung ist der Hammer...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Georges(LUX) (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi
melde mich dann kurz hier. Dachte sollte mich nur melden, falls ich definitiv mitfahren würde. 
Wäre ansich gerne mitgefahren, aber da ich keine Erfahrung mit Nightbiken habe, und das Bike noch nicht einmal Wald gesehen hat, ist es mir dann leider zu riskant mit einer Maske einen fremden Wald auf einem neuen Bike unsicher zu machen. In Aachen hätte ich es mir eventuell überlegt. 
Die Idee ansich finde ich super
Ich wünsche euch auf jedenfall einen Höllenspass
Bis demnächst
Georges


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2005)

Georges(LUX) schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber da ich keine Erfahrung mit Nightbiken habe...


Ich denke zwar nicht, dass man dafür Erfahrung braucht, aber die Entscheidung musst Du treffen. Die Unterschiede zum "normalen" Biken aus meiner Sicht: Streckenwahl und Tempo wird den Sichverhältnissen entsprechend angepasst. Ok, ein paar knifflige Passagen sollten für den Spaßfaktor (gerade heute) dabei sein, aber wer nicht mag, kann ja auch mal ein paar Meter schieben.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi Ralph,

sorry, bei mir klappt es heute doch nicht. Mir ist leider kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen. Dem Rest viel Spaß   

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rpo35 (31. Oktober 2005)

Die Sonne geht unter, der Akku ist geladen und die Belüftung der Maske ein bischen frisiert......Na dann bis gleich Leute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max.Schumann (31. Oktober 2005)

guten abend zusammen ...
wir sind (mehr oder weniger) heil wieder in aachen angekommen - die schürfwunden brennen unter der dusche traumhaft furchtbar - und freuen uns schon auf den bericht und die bilder. uns hat es nämlich sehr gut gefallen und finden, dass man das in nächser zeit öfter machen könnte.

hier noch die einladung zum aachener nightbiken, morgen abend um 19.30 Uhr ab Waldstadion.

vielleicht bis dann. sonst bis bald 

 mAix


----------



## IB39 (1. November 2005)

Nabend   

wir sind auch wieder wohlbehalten zurück, erst mal das nasse Zeug losgeworden und schön warm geduscht   um den etwas modrigen Geruch zu entfernen   

war ne klasse Tour     hat mächtig Spaß gemacht im dunkeln     

na da bin ich mal auf Ralph's Bericht gespannt   

Vielen Dank für's leckere   an Ralph und die klasse Pizza von Moni   

speziellen Extra Dank für den bequemen und trockenen Rücktransport   

viele Grüße  an alle und bis bald   
Ingo


----------



## Coffee (1. November 2005)

bilder, wir wollen bilder


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2005)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack...
Monster-Wheely:





Uahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:





Und Ingo durfte auch ohne Maske mit......sorry Ingo, konnte nicht anders...





Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Bericht gibts gegen MIttag...sagen wir bis ca. 14:00 Uhr !


----------



## IB39 (1. November 2005)

ist eine gut Vorbereitung auf das was noch kommt   
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Deleted 36013 (1. November 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> ist eine gut Vorbereitung auf das was noch kommt
> Gruß Ingo



richtig richtig°!

heute abend, 19.30h, aachen, waldstadion! gemütlicher nightride durch den aachener wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2005)

*31.10.2005 Halloween Nightride

*Insgesamt 9 Biker/innen folgten dem Aufruf zum Halloween Nightride ab Roetgen und trafen (teils mit, teils ohne Maske) bis 19:00 Uhr am Museumsbahnhof ein. Da "einge" aber auch ohne diese recht gruselig aussahen, drückte der Veranstalter ein Auge zu...;-)


 

 

 
Nach den obligatorischen Gruppenbildern ging es dann, ziemlich unkoordiniert, zunächst über Strasse aus dem Ort in Richtung Filterwerk.




Hier Philipp, Lisa, Ralph & Max I ordentlich maskiert...




...und die anderen 5 Biker/innen im "normalen" Dress...v.l.n.r.: Max II, Moni, Achim, Kai & Ingo

Vom Filterwerk aus wollten wir hauptsächlich über den Nordwanderweg erst einmal bis nach Vicht fahren. Wie auch immer; wir kamen immer wieder von meiner geplanten Route ab, was den Spaßfaktor aber in keinster Weise beeinflusste. Hier ein paar Kostproben:


 

 


Ab Vicht dachte ich wieder auf die geplante Route zurück zu kommen, aber heute war Denken ziemlich unwichtig *g*. So fuhr die "Monstermeute" über mir völlig unbekannte Wege weiter nach Zweifall. Auf diesem Stück gab es noch einem Zwischenfall, der zum Glück ohne grössere Folgen blieb. Max I war an einer recht merkwürdig geflickten Asphaltkante hängen geblieben.


 

 


Dann kam das, was kommen mußte...und am Ende wollte es keiner Schuld sein...wir fuhren schnurstracks auf den Hasselbachgraben zu, der selbst für geübte Biker schon bei Tageslicht eine Herausforderung ist. Als wir am Einstieg zum Graben standen, waren wir schon seit ca. 2,5 Std. unterwegs; die Akkus ließen allmählich nach und so wurde der Graben zu einem einmaligen Abenteuer...
So sah das am Anfang aus: (Max II, Kai & Achim, dessen Lampenhalter hin war..*g*)


 

 


Ungefähr 15 Min. später war es dann soweit und endlich war ich live dabei: Ingo, bester Laune und "Liedchen pfeifend" auf dem Graben unterwegs...Lisa: "Vorsicht, Wurzel"...Ingo: "Jaja....uahhhhhhhhh"...klatsch...
Hier wird er gerade geborgen und wärend er ziemlich nass da steht, wird noch schnell sein Handy trocken gelegt...LOL:






 


Jetzt wurden auch die letzten Lichter immer dunkler und die Ersatzfunzel, die ich von Achim geliehen bekam, war nicht immer eine große Hilfe; ich mußte mehr oder weniger einhändig auf dem Graben weiter fahren...*g*





Unterhalb der Talsperre trennten wir uns von Max I & Philipp, die noch auf eine Fete wollten und fuhren die letzten Meter rüber nach Rott zu Moni & Hans. Hier gab's, wie versprochen eine Runde Erdinger bleifrei auf mich und Hans versorgte uns mit verschiedenen Sorten, äusserst lecker schmeckender Pizza !! Vielen Dank noch einmal !


 

 
Dem Luxus noch nicht genug, wurden wir (Lisa, Achim, Ingo & ich) aufgrund nasser Klamotten und schwacher Beleuchtung auch noch von Moni & Hans nach Roetgen gebracht ! Alles in allem ein gelungener Bike-Abend mit reichlich Lachern !!
Das komplette Fotoalbum gibt es hier...


----------



## showman (1. November 2005)

Mensch Ralpchen, das mä dich net alleine fortlassen kann   Aber naja, macht nix wenn an Halloween Blut fließt    Auf jeden Fall cooler Bericht und gruselige Fotos   Gugg mal hier Vor allem die mit der KIK Tüte find ich genial   

Gruß Showman


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vor allem die mit der KIK Tüte find ich genial   ...


...aber ich seh's schon; coffee hat sich was die Verkleidung an geht wieder mal am meisten Mühe gemacht...


----------



## charly245 (1. November 2005)

hallo leutz,

wollte mich auch noch für die nette tour, das lecker bier und die pizza bedanken.
war echt ein gelungener abend mit einem tollen ausklang   

wie erwartet ging es dann nach der pizza "sehr schnell" wieder nach breinig.
max hatte es wie immer eilig......  
beim letzten bergaufstück kam die pizza dem mund aus dem magen wieder beängstigend nahe  

dann bis die tage,

gruß kai


----------



## IB39 (1. November 2005)

Mahlzeit,

noch mal ne Frage: hat eigentlich einer ne Ahnung wie weit wir gefahren sind   
da ich ja noch bis 15 min vor Abfahrt von mir zu Hause mit Gabeltausch beschäftigt war hatte ich doch glatt vergessen meinen Tacho-Geber wieder dran zu machen   

Grüße Ingo

PS. Ralph, klasse geschrieben (Natascha hat sich gebogen vor lachen)


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2005)

IB39 schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat eigentlich einer ne Ahnung wie weit wir gefahren sind  ...(Natascha hat sich gebogen vor lachen)


Sicher doch...





Und jetzt biege Deine Frau wieder zurecht und bestell ihr 'nen lieben Gruß...


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2005)

Nabend,

I'm infected...

have a good night
Ralph


----------



## La Bruja (2. November 2005)

war echt eine klasse tour
wenn ich zeit hätte wär ich dabei .....
dienstags und donnerstags sind bei uns die bikerstammtische 
also wenns euch mal in die gegend verschlägt
ne runde pizza brötchen schmeiß ich gerne 
die dienstagsbiker sind meistens auch mit dem bike da

@den hasselbachgetauften und den aixrun runner
ich hätt da noch einen blauen und einen grauen handschuh  

also dann bis bald


----------



## IB39 (2. November 2005)

Nabend alle zusammen,

@ La Bruja ( glaube Hans ? oder bin ich wieder falsch?)
Vielen Dank    ist ja klasse das sie nicht im Nimmerland verschwunden sind, hab schon wieder alles abgesucht (habe die letzte Zeit zu viel verloren)

na dann kann ich ja den Anpfiff den ich von von meinem Schätzchen bekommen hab ja wieder zurück geben    

Wir werden sie bei Gelegenheit abholen, oder wenn du Ralph vorher siehst kannst du sie ihm auch mitgeben.

schönen Abend noch und nochmals Danke  

Gruß Ingo


----------

